# 4H Demo-Weighing goats and why



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm doing a really basic demo this year for 4H (though an important one) and I was wondering, what would you say is the average weight of a 2-3 month old Angora buckling? Our newest MoKa Farms member is my lovely assistant and I need to know what his weight should be so I can say whether he is in tip-top condition, is a little chunky, or needs a bit more beefing up. Thanks for any help you can offer, thanks for your time reading and/or responding, and have a great day.

-MM


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

I could probably use the average weight for most medium-sized dairy goats (not Alpines, they grow bigger and faster than Angoras). Does anyone know the average weight for a 2-3 month old medium-sized dairy buckling?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

My guess would be 40 lbs but I'm not familiar with those breeds. However, it would be best to go by "Body Condition Scoring" to determine and teach if he is a healthy weight. Many owners make the mistake by judging if a goat is a healthy weight by their stomachs and rumens, that is a big mistake. It is all about the muscle and fat layers over the spine, ribs, and brisket. You should Google goat body condition scoring to see what I mean.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Okay, thank you. I was going to talk about body condition scoring as well in my demo but decided to have this bit of info in the demo as well. I'll go with 35-40 because our older dairy doelings are about 45. Thanks.


----------

